# PowerPoint: Remove Embedded Fonts



## NeoMoses (Jun 16, 2005)

Apparently MS powerpoint 2003 has a new 'feature' that doesn't allow editing of presentations with certain embedded fonts.  The official Microsoft fix is: Open the presentation in a previous version of PowerPoint, remove the embedded fonts that are protected, and re-save without them.  Myself and a couple co-workers got screwed by this 'feature' recently, so I decided to automate the embedded font removal process in a little macro for powerpoint.  Use it if you like.


```
Sub RemoveFont()
'
' Macro written 6/15/2005 by Bryan K. Pryor
' Removes embedded fonts from MS Powerpoint files and saves as new file name.
'
Dim myFile As String
Dim oldName As String
Dim newName As String

oldName = "c:\convert\"
newName = "c:\converted\"
myFile = Dir("c:\convert\*.ppt")
    Do Until myFile = ""
        Presentations.Open FileName:=oldName & myFile, ReadOnly:=msoFalse
        ActivePresentation.SaveAs FileName:=newName & "noEmbed_" & myFile, FileFormat:=ppSaveAsPresentation, EmbedTrueTypeFonts:=msoFalse
        ActiveWindow.Close
    myFile = Dir
    Loop
End Sub
```


----------

